# Progesterone Support.



## JHB (Mar 30, 2006)

Quick question had ET on the 19.11.08 day three embryos.

Had pregnyl support on sunday 18.11.08 2000ml and inject 0.40ml and again thursday 20.11.08 inject 0.40ml.

Should I be taking progesterone support as well. My consultant only does the injections and does not offer anything else, but I am worried in case I am not getting enough progesterone support.

Would it be safe for me to take utrogestan because I have some from a previous cycle.

Thankyou

JHB


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi JHB,

I can't really comment on whether or not you are getting enough support as I'm not familiar enough with the variations in the different treatment regimens to say. It should be fine to take utrogestan though as well as the Pregnyl if you wanted to.

All the best for the 2ww  
Maz x


----------

